

Ask HN: Need help - throw-away123

I am regular HN addict and learnt a lot from this community. I need suggestion (sorry guys this is my throw away account.). 
I am 30 year old, web developer (Microsoft stack and beginner rails) from last 7 years.
From last 6 months (full time) I am trying to run a social media software company with 2 of my friends (both are biz guys and having same years of exp and come from online marketing).
We had couple of developers (PHP) in house. Now we are out of cash and business.
Need help and suggestion, what to do now?
We are based in india.
======
exline
I don't understand the popularity of social media companies. It is a very
crowded space and its difficult to make money. I know this from a failed
startup that had an ad based revenue model. You have have tons of users and
with social media that is somewhat of a catch-22.

What is/was your plan to monetize your company? I don't have much advice I
could offer this late in the game. My advice for others is to make a
product/service and start charging from day 1. If you can get customers to
give you money, then you know you have a product that people want.

------
jacquesm
Find work. Quickly.

See if you can extend your runway that way and if not fold.

------
stiggz
Change directions,you need momentum, and you have skills, just rebrand
yourself, salvage what you can of your software & business. Make a new base
product with what you currently have as 'features', and do a better job
marketing from the start this time. Don't give up!

